# Hurt during night terrors



## tessos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have two hand reared cockatiels who share a cage and get on well. About 3 nights ago, the younger one experience a night terror we think. We didn't hear anything at the time, but in the morning there was a lot of feathers torn out and he had a lot of dried blood on him. It appeared that he somehow caught his wing on one of his toys and flapped around so much that he has stipped his wing of a lot of main feathers. He has calmed down a lot and is now happy to come out of his cage, but I wonder if he will be ok with his wing damaged. His wing looks very painful. Does anyone have any suggestions about what I should be doing for him?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

its not actually bleeding anymore? first off i would take him to an avian vet...it really is better to be safer than sorry as he could have broken a bone or may need some more feathers pulled out as they are blood feathers....ive been lucky that any night frights mine have had has been minimal damage....but i think better safe than sorry...also are u covering them at night...u may need to keep them uncovered as it scares them to hear noises but not see whats out there...one gets scared and scares the other and this happens.....hopefully someone else will give advice also


----------



## tessos (Nov 12, 2008)

No, he has not bled at all since it happened and is moving quite well.
I spoke on the phone to the local bird sanctuary and they basically said to just watch him, but take him to the vet if he seems to be in obvious pain.
I really think it looks worse than it is, but they are so small it is hard not to worry.
At night, I have been keeping the front of the cage only half covered and a light on nearby so that they don't get scared.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If you think it looks worse then it is, then take him to the Vet and have it checked, you could be quite right and if you leave it, it could get worse. Still keep a good eye on him though, and great idea putting a light nearby, that'll help and prevent it from happening again.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would take him to the vet you are dealing with his wing


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I would take him to an avian vet, just to be sure.  Good Luck!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> At night, I have been keeping the front of the cage only half covered and a light on nearby so that they don't get scared.


A lot depends on the individual bird and also on the specific conditions in the room. Some birds are less scared when they're partly covered up and others are less scared when they're completely covered up. Some rooms can have potentially scary things happen (like lights from a passing car suddenly shining through the window) and other rooms don't have much of anything going on.


----------

